Ask HN: Mailbox alternatives for iPhone? - GFuller
======
nurazem
Outlook for iPhone seems to have all the features of Mailbox:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/microsoft-
outlook/id95193759...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/microsoft-
outlook/id951937596)

------
kelt
A collection on Product Hunt/@collinmathilde

[https://www.producthunt.com/@collinmathilde/collections/mail...](https://www.producthunt.com/@collinmathilde/collections/mailbox-
replacement)

------
eecks
Also, for Android?

